# Newbie needing advice!



## johnyarb (Feb 21, 2019)

I purchased a new home about two years ago. My lawn definitely has a weed problem but i have no clue where to begin. I live in south Mississippi. Some areas of my St. Augustine grass seem to be healthy but others are overrun with weeds and bare patches. Being that my yard is large (3 acres), i have tried to focus my effort on the areas around the house but haven't had much luck. I have applied Atrazine and Scott's Bonus S with little success. I would be grateful for any tips and advice from others! Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just giving this a bump @johnyarb as you don't want to much advice from a cool season guy :lol:

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Step 1 is gonna be put down Prodiamine right now. Then, check the labels of these products and use the ones that are safe for st Augustine:

Fertilome 2,4D 3 way or SpeedZone southern (2,4d, dicamba and some other stuff)
MSM
Celsius
Dismiss

Personally on my Zoysia lawn I use the Speedzone Southern with MSM and have great results.


----------

